# Owen's New Floppy Cube Simulator needs a home!



## Owen (Oct 12, 2017)

Some of you might remember that back in 2010, I released my own Floppy Cube Simulator, which was well received by the community. Unfortunately, it has been offline since 2012, since my web host shut down. 

Earlier this year, I created a new and improved Floppy Cube Simulator using Javascript. Here is a video demonstration:






I still don't have any web hosting, but I want to share this with the world. I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in hosting this on their personal website. If so, let me know!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 12, 2017)

You can host stuff on GitHub for free.


----------



## Owen (Oct 12, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> You can host stuff on GitHub for free.



Hey, thanks!

https://owenlennon.github.io/floppy.html


----------

